# I found worms on my corydoras....



## rmarkham (Oct 4, 2012)

Hi,

I found some small external parastic worms on my corydoras catfish. First, I'll give you my tank parameters

29G tank
Set up 8/2010
Temp 78
Ammonia 0ppm
Nitrite 0ppm
Nitrate 10ppm
pH 6.8

I have lots of plants, pest snails, a mystery snail, 1 albino bn pleco, 5 albino corydoras, 5 peppered corydoras, 1 blue gourami and 5 pristella tetras.

ONLY the albino cory cats are showing these worms.. 

What I've done so far: I've removed all the albino cory cats and put them in a hospital tank, I really want to try just treating the infected fish first, and hope the worms don't show up in my other fish in the main tank. The last thing I'd want to do is lose all my plants because most treatments will destroy plants, and even make it hard to grow plants later because the chemicals stay in the silicone. 

I am treating the albino corys with a light dose of coppersafe.. my question is how long do I treat, how long do they need to stay in this hospital tank before I can return them to my main tank? How will I know they have been cured and not suppressed, only to have the worms come back when I stop treating? 

Here are some pictures..










































Thanks!


----------



## yyankeeyankeefan (Feb 1, 2012)

just saw this post. how did you make out with your cories? and did you ever identify the worms? also do you feed live micro worms?


----------



## ashokantony (Apr 5, 2011)

Unrelated question to the issue at hand: how did you take such great photos. Whats the trick?


----------



## rmarkham (Oct 4, 2012)

ashokantony said:


> Unrelated question to the issue at hand: how did you take such great photos. Whats the trick?




Ha, I used the macro setting on my camera.. and also lucked out and caught my fish at the perfect time!


----------



## rmarkham (Oct 4, 2012)

yyankeeyankeefan said:


> just saw this post. how did you make out with your cories? and did you ever identify the worms? also do you feed live micro worms?



Never fed live micro worms, or heard of them for that matter...

A few days after I posted this the worms disappeared... one day they were coating all of my cories.. and the next POOF. I still felt that I had to treat my entire tank... and ordered Prazipro online.. it was during the time it took for it to ship to me that the worms went away... I still did 1 5 day treatment, and am doing another one starting tonight... Very strange. No one has died, no one has showed any signs of illness or stress. The prazipro is safe for my biological filter, sensitive fish and plants.. not sure if it did anything.. but no plant or filter issues!


----------

